# Bringing Software into Dubai



## thehumangallery (Sep 5, 2008)

Am just in the process of packing for Dubai and just packed my laptop.

What I was actually wondering was - I share software with my dad (Photoshop, Microsoft office, etc) and rather than take the original discs with me, which he will also needs, I was going to copy the discs and take them with me. He did pay for them so don't really wanna part them lol.

Could they be considered pirated copies? Is there any problem with this? 

Hand Luggage or Hold Luggage to store them? Does this make any difference?

Cheers


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

thehumangallery said:


> Am just in the process of packing for Dubai and just packed my laptop.
> 
> What I was actually wondering was - I share software with my dad (Photoshop, Microsoft office, etc) and rather than take the original discs with me, which he will also needs, I was going to copy the discs and take them with me. He did pay for them so don't really wanna part them lol.
> 
> ...


The strict and legal answer to this is yes they are definitely pirated copies. It is illegal to share a copy of any software unless you have paid for a multiple licence agreement (ie you both have unique paid for serial numbers). 

Now you can copy the disk (network engineers do this to slipstream updates and service packs for ease of upgrading and maintaining large networks) but you MUST have an individual licence for EACH machine.

If you are caught with them you could be liable for prosecution.

...Now there is software available that can create what are known as ISOs, this enables someone to create an image of a disk and store it on a hard disk to burn to a CD/DVD/Blu-Ray at another time. There are also part/full disk encryption systems such as PGP that can stop prying eyes looking at what you have on your Hard Drive. How you would use such software is entirely up to you 

I don't advocate piracy. Personally I use Open Office and GIMP - plenty of really good free software out there that you don't even need to pirate - or use versions that come on the front covers of magazines just before the release of a new fangled edition. They're much cheaper and legal!!

HTH


----------



## thehumangallery (Sep 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> The strict and legal answer to this is yes they are definitely pirated copies. It is illegal to share a copy of any software unless you have paid for a multiple licence agreement (ie you both have unique paid for serial numbers).
> 
> Now you can copy the disk (network engineers do this to slipstream updates and service packs for ease of upgrading and maintaining large networks) but you MUST have an individual licence for EACH machine.
> 
> ...


Some good advice here thanks! Am a photographer so cannot really settle for anything less than Photoshop or Lightroom!

Am gonna have a think and see what I can sort out!

thanks!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

thehumangallery said:


> Some good advice here thanks! Am a photographer so cannot really settle for anything less than Photoshop or Lightroom!
> 
> Am gonna have a think and see what I can sort out!
> 
> thanks!


I know what you mean, PhotoShop is definitely much better than GIMP but can't justify the price tag when I only use it for messing around.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have to admit, I brought numerous "back-up" copies of software. They were all in a cd case in the container and no probs at all.

ISO images is probably the easiest way to go. I believe Nero has the capability to burn ISO images


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

THG, as someone who also does a lot of photographic work, I can recommend Serif Photoplus (free software very similar in many ways to PS). For most of what you need to do, as a photographer, this should suffice.


----------



## thehumangallery (Sep 5, 2008)

Spellbound said:


> THG, as someone who also does a lot of photographic work, I can recommend Serif Photoplus (free software very similar in many ways to PS). For most of what you need to do, as a photographer, this should suffice.


LOL trust me Photoshop is like an extension of my body. Was very miffed when my darkroom got amputated lol


----------

